# Cam clamps wood version - just photos for Jim.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Yes. this is for our friend Jim Jakosh, as he requested, sometimes we have to get what we ask for. ;-)

Jim wrote: 
Nice work on that horse, Mads. That is such a simple and effective holding device! I see you have a cam clamp that clamps with the cam out at 90 degrees. Can you shoot me a sketch of how you made the cam-mine go all the way up and I want to make 4 more but not before I get the cam right.
Cheers, Jim

Here a link for Jims cool clamps: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/409803

So here you go Jim, only I did not make them… I simply bought them in the local DIY, some years back:





































I hope it can be usefull for you my friend.
(Or anyone else who sets out for making their owncam clamps).

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for posting this mads i went and checked out jims which i missed and this is something for my to do list.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Because you can never have to many hand planes or clamps!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I remember that thread, its on my to do list to try and make another pair that stick at 90.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Mads. Do you have a shot of the cam? I made mine like one on you tube that had dimensions but they put the pivot hole ahead of the center of the radius and off center by 1/8" and mine close with the cam at about 30 degrees from the center line of the clamp. I want them to close tight at 90 degrees like yours. It seems that the pivot hole has to be directly behind the center of the radius at the end of the cam for it to close tight at 90 degrees.Is that right?

cheers, Jim.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> Thanks, Mads. Do you have a shot of the cam? I made mine like one on you tube that had dimensions but they put the pivot hole ahead of the center of the radius and off center by 1/8" and mine close with the cam at about 30 degrees from the center line of the clamp. I want them to close tight at 90 degrees like yours. It seems that the pivot hole has to be directly behind the center of the radius at the end of the cam for it to close tight at 90 degrees.Is that right?
> 
> cheers, Jim.
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


Jim,
Wouldn't it just be a matter of putting the largest cam diameter from the pivot directly on the end of the lever?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Jim,
> Wouldn t it just be a matter of putting the largest cam diameter from the pivot directly on the end of the lever?
> 
> - Underdog


Kind of…It also depends on where the hole is in the clamp. And also the placement of the hole in the clamp should not make the cam engage when down all the way, and should be a gradual tightening that won't force it backwards when you release your hand.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like a very COOL clamp!

Thank you!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Jim,
I'll try if I can take it apart and take a picture.
Just home from Rome today, so I will be in the shop soon.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mads. I made 4 cam clamps and use them regularly for deep throat clamping. The don't have the forces of some other clamps but they are more than adequate for holding parts till the glue dries.. Cheers, My friend, Jim


----------

